# Misting System Question



## j2quinn (Nov 23, 2006)

I am wondering if anyone here has some experience with a DIY misting system. I decided i want to try a vivarium so i was trying to find a location in toronto that sells misting nozzles. Does anyone know where i can find some?


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Have you tried the lawn supplies aisle at Home Depot or Rona? They sell a lot of that automated lawn sprinkling misting stuff, and I've often dreamed of using it in a tank / vivarium way. You can hook up timers to it too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Quinn 

here is a misting system for sale from greg west. 
To give you an idea of what you might need...

http://www.cornelsworld.com/

just look under For sale and scroll down to the systems.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

www.mistking.com - Marty lives in Windsor, ON

www.mistislandscanada.com - This guy lives in Montreal


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

Go to Home Depot They have what u need ..


----------

